# Star Wars: Episode 9 - Comic stellt Knights of Ren vor



## PCGH-Redaktion (26. Oktober 2019)

Jetzt ist Ihre Meinung gefragt zu *Star Wars: Episode 9 - Comic stellt Knights of Ren vor*

						Bislang wissen wir noch nicht wirklich viel von den Knights of Ren aus den neuen Star-Wars-Filmen. Ein in Zukunft erscheinender Comic soll jedoch die Hintergrundgeschichte der Ritter von Ren verraten. Und dieser Hintergrund ist offenbar anders, als manche Fans erwartet haben.

						Bitte beachten Sie: Der Kommentarbereich wird gemäß der Forenregeln moderiert. Allgemeine Fragen und Kritik zu Online-Artikeln von PC Games Hardware sind im Feedback-Unterforum zu veröffentlichen und nicht im Kommentarthread zu einer News. Dort werden sie ohne Nachfragen entfernt.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Zurück zum Artikel: *Star Wars: Episode 9 - Comic stellt Knights of Ren vor*


----------

